# newbie on site



## davidmc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all new to the forum and need some help , I am chasing some surround speakers to suit my amp which is a onkyo 674 . I am in the middle of planing on building a new house with a home theatre and want to get some speakers while in planning stage . Not looking for over expensive but the best bang for the buck , seen some klipsch s -10 surrounds going cheap but cant find any reviews on them can anyone shed some light on them
Cheers


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

davidmc said:


> Hi all new to the forum and need some help , I am chasing some surround speakers to suit my amp which is a onkyo 674 . I am in the middle of planing on building a new house with a home theatre and want to get some speakers while in planning stage . Not looking for over expensive but the best bang for the buck , seen some klipsch s -10 surrounds going cheap but cant find any reviews on them can anyone shed some light on them
> Cheers


What exactly is your budget?


----------



## davidmc (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply I am looking to spend around $1000 for four surround speakers


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think that's actually a wonderful budget for just surround speakers.

I am personally NOT a fan of THX style surround speakers (with dual tweeters and dual woofers - bi or dipoles). Few movie mastering studios use this sort of speaker and it does not give a realistic effect.

Further, I am not a huge fan of lower end Klipsch speakers. I'll accept that people do have preferences on what they think sounds best, but it's my opinion that speakers exist to reproduce a source content, and I personally find that Klipsch speakers just don't have great balance. 

If I had to recommend something, I'd tell you to get four Aperion Audio Verus Forte Bookshelf speakers and pocket the rest of your budget. I think they'll do very well in a surround application.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to HTS

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the Emotiva ERD-1s. I've had them for about 8 months. The drivers are very high quality.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidmc said:


> Thanks for the reply I am looking to spend around $1000 for four surround speakers


2 pairs of the Focal 705V - will meet your budget
http://www.focal.com/en/home-audio-loudspeakers/hifi-speakers/bookshelf-speakers/chorus-705v.php

I prefer monopole speakers - however, for bipole/dipole option 
HTD Level Three
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Surround


----------

